# South Korean Navy/ROKN fires at Chinese patrol boat- Dec. 2015 incident



## CougarKing (9 Dec 2015)

It doesn't say whether the patrol boat was a PLA-N or Chinese Coast Guard/CMS:

Defense News



> *South Korean Navy Fires Warning Shots at Chinese Patrol Boat*
> Agence France-Presse 2:45 p.m. EST December 8, 2015
> South Korean Navy
> 
> ...


----------

